# Confusion sets in...



## Happyhappyhappy (Jan 8, 2013)

I absolutely adore my 4 month old pup, Afton! 

Ahem... However, at 16 weeks, he seems to be testing me, so I asked around and got lots of conflicting advice (from non-Vizsla owners).... Confusion set in:

1. Love, love, love on this sensitive breed --VERSUS-- Be tough! be firm! do not treat them like humans. Make them earn everything with obedience.

2. Fix the perimeter of the 2 acre yard with an underground or traditional fence --VERSUS-- Use an e-collar, as it allows more flexible. (Mutually exclusive)?

3. Don't let the V in your bed (all privileges must be earned over time --VERSUS-- If you want him in your bed to cuddle you will deepen your bond, but never get him out without whining.

4. Delay the shots, as they this is a sensitive breed. --VERSUS-- Do not delay shots.

5. Use a harness and retractable lead or long rope, for range for V to sniff, flush birds, get mental stimulation. --VERSUS-- never use either, ever.

6. Get rid of the bell (he rings it at the door to go out, beautifully), as you shouldn't come when called, he should --VERSUS-- the bell is great for him to communicate, but you decide to open the door or redirect - besides, I can hear the bell when upstairs and I prefer it to a bark, whine, or accident.

So, before I ask for experienced Vizsla-owner advice, a bit about our situation: 

I have 3 boys (ages 3-12) and a great husband. We love the outdoors (range includes running, deer hunting, hiking, geocaching, tinkering, always an adventure, even if just skipping rocks on the pond or taking our Vizsla along to soccer practice). 

Basics Covered?
 potty training complete in the downstairs - sprained paw on the slippery wood steps, so no upstairs for now.

 sit and down are accomplished and reinforced daily and situationally

. The crate is a safe zone and only closed for an average of 3 hours per day - and now at night, without any fuss (10-6)

 leave it, stay, and come here are being tested by Afton! he is no longer sure the treats are worth it, so I have upped to bits of ham and cheese.

 We got the "Invisible Fence - Boundary Plus". - just started the 'beep' training on the perimeter, which seems to work on its own already! Then, we are supposed to go to the correction phase on mildest setting, which I have felt in my hand (like an electric muscle stimulation that a physical therapist would use). FYI - supposedly new version where the correction - 'stimulation' does NOT stop just over the line, but continues pulsing for a duration we set, as long as he remains outside the line.

Our Afton is great, calm, loves the outdoors, is a finicky eater, but healthy and sweet. We have no real edible bird population in our area, so do not plan to hunt... Shark attacks are under control, as is chewing (except matchbox cars, which he sniffs out and moans for)!

* FINALLY, to my question: With so much conflicting advice, how does one figure out what to do next?*

Do you have a philosophy to share? 

Why do I feel suddenly so worried about the fence? Well, I just learned that the "correction" can't be adjusted by me, but requires a tech to program it? Huh? Anyone experience here?

Thanks for being here, folks!

Happy happy happy,
Aka "H3" (Richmond, Va, USA)


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> Do you have a philosophy to share?


“Do not believe in anything simply because you have heard it. Do not believe in anything simply because it is spoken and rumored by many. Do not believe in anything simply because it is found written in your religious books. Do not believe in anything merely on the authority of your teachers and elders. Do not believe in traditions because they have been handed down for many generations. But after observation and analysis, when you find that anything agrees with reason and is conducive to the good and benefit of one and all, then accept it and live up to it.”
Buddha quotes (Hindu Prince Gautama Siddharta, the founder of Buddhism, 563-483 B.C.)


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Democracy was not invented by dogs, LOL

http://leerburg.com/flix/videodesc.php?id=567


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

I TRUST EARNED SKILLS FROM YEARS OF BRING THE HEAT FASTBALLS HIT SO DEEP IT MADE EM WEEP 

EARNED EVENTS OVER ANY APPLICATION MAN COULD MEET LET ALONE EXCEED AND NO HATE RBD EACH CAN CHOOSE WHO BELL THEY RING

THERE ON

BUBBA, BUDDA, ISLAMIC MUSLIMS ALL OF THEM CAN KISS MY FORK BENDING $SS NO HATE JUST FACTS 

AND I THINK THE BIG HITTER IN THE SKY THE REAL POWER OF LIGHT AND FORGIVENESS

HE SAVED ME SOME FOR A FEW MORE RODEOS

EARNED SKILLS OVER TIME LOSS AND WINS , GREAT PASSIONS AND JIMMY DA CRICKET

MOTHER GOD SAW IT ALL

WALLY WORLDS CLOSED WE DON'T NEED MORE CHINA $HIT AND JUST CONSUMERS AND THROW IT AWAY

WE NEED PROGRESSIVE POSITIVE WAR MACHINES FOR LESS

MAKE IT A GREAT DAY

ROAR SOME

FREEDOM

GREAT RBD A FEW DENTED KIDS A VET OR 12

I AM GLOWING

SHARING THE GREATEST SHOW ON EARTH IF ITS EARNED FROM DOING

A CHOICE NOT A CHANCE

WARRIORS ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Look up Steadywithstyle. It gives information on why they train different pups differently.
It would be wonderful if all training worked the same on every pup, but it doesn't. Your going to have to figure out your pups personality to know how to move forward. Most of these pups can sleep with you, only the dominant ones need to remain on the floor.
Every V needs love and should earn somethings.
Sorry if this is not what you wanted to hear.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

The conflicting advice gets a bit much, doesn't it?

Mostly, you're going to have to sort through it and decide what works for you and your family (including Afton) in your area of the country. For instance, the invisible fence worked well for my sister's lab when she was in the suburbs. Now that she is in the country where predators and stray dogs wander, a physical fence is better since it also keeps trouble out of her yard. Personally, my yard isn't fenced, but I'm not trying to walk Savannah and keep track of a toddler.

Which shots and other medications are also going to depend on your area. Is parvo common in your area? Is heartworm? Find a vet you like and trust. Listen carefully and research what he says. Then make the decision that fits. From what I have seen, controlling activities can prevent the need for some medications (like avoiding the kennel cough vaccine if you don't do doggie day care or boarding), but if your lifestyle doesn't let you control the activity, the medication may be the best option for both Afton and your family.

Training philosophies are as varied as parenting philosophies. Find one that works for you and your family and for Afton. What works for a single person may not work for a family of five. What works for a family with teenagers may not work for a family with little ones. Your training priorities will also be a bit different. You might want to spend some time with the search bar in the upper corner of this forum. There have been a few threads about training and kids. And while you are looking at all the different training books, remember that Afton is an individual, too. He may be a problem solver (good luck with counter-surfing) or an independent thinker (good luck with recall problems) or a people lover (good luck getting the jumping under control). To some extent, his behaviors are going to define the needed training.

Lastly, while you are looking aghast at all the conflicting info, remember that Afton loves you regardless of how many books you have or haven't read. Have fun with him!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Happyhappyhappy said:


> I absolutely adore my 4 month old pup, Afton!
> 
> Ahem... However, at 16 weeks, he seems to be testing me, so I asked around and got lots of conflicting advice (from non-Vizsla owners).... Confusion set in:
> 
> ...


Consistency, Repetition and Patience....eventually all the CRaP will be worth it


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> Your going to have to figure out your pups personality to know how to move forward.


TexasRed nailed it because they are all different. How I deal with Chloe is NOT how I deal with Bailey. Just doesn't work. Two things are always the same: Consistency and persistence. 

As far as Vizslas being soft:

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/10/versatile-vizsla.html

Picture of two of Bailey's pups from two litters one year apart in age. Very different dogs.

RBD aka _B positive_ (my blood type)


----------



## Happyhappyhappy (Jan 8, 2013)

Thank you, everyone for the replies! I truly value the differing ways that each person looks at an issue (on all threads), the photos, and the diverse wealth of experience you all provide!

Clarity has emerged: Do not blindly follow advice. It will conflict: Every dog is different, every family is different, lifestyles are different, and even location/regional issues (e.g., disease prevalence) are different.

"There is a time for everything, and a season for every activity under the heavens." Ecclesiastes 3:1

Blessings to each of you, H3


----------

